# wide body kit



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

does ne body kno about this kit is it a pain in the butt or ne thing please some feedback would be nice



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6766&item=2400491234&rd=1


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it a pretty good quality kit.. it might be a lot heavier for ur GA motor since it alot of body work.. but i mean it does require proffessional body work with a good body shop that really knows it stuff.

hope this helps.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i think its a dope kit thanks for the feedback maybe i could lighten up the rest of the car with all the money i dont have or maybe i could raid my monopoly set for some cash


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would not atempt to install it myself.
You should figure in a good chunk of change to pay a quality body shop to install it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I like that one piece fender/corner light. I dont want to sound dumb, but what is a quarter pannel?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

this is the QUWHEELS body kit--its been discussed here B4--try a search and you'll learn sum more about it..

The company is based out of Miami and they must have made a mistake it should read 95 and up not 94....

The kit is very-very Extreme-Ive seen it in person already.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

it didnt have the name on it thanks


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah i found the sight http://www.streetimportscene.com/quwhee/HTML PAGES/200sx.htm
but the thread on it wasnt very informative


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

just wondering...how much does it typically cost to have a shop paint and install a body kit? thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Usually,
At least a grand. Paint is 3/4 that, then is installation and fitment. 

Seth


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *just wondering...how much does it typically cost to have a shop paint and install a body kit? thanks *


Depending on what kind of paint and clear you want in between 500 and 2000 dollars. The shop I work at usual charges 700 dollars for everything with a good high solid clear. It all just depends.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it cost me around 150 to get my gtr bumper installed and painted and thats for only getting charged the labor for painting and installing...he didnt charge me for sanding a primering it.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

katana, do you have any pictures of your GTR bumper? i was thinking about getting a new front grille extension and maybe a bumper but i don't know how much just one would cost or if it would look good at all...thanks


----------

